
Watch a computer think through how it’s going to beat you at chess - jonbaer
http://fusion.net/story/313582/thinking-machine-6-computer-chess/
======
CarolineW
The major discussion is over here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11863079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11863079)

One of the main points is that this chess engine is making lots of illegal
moves, so it's not really playing chess, but a game that is superficially like
chess. For example:

    
    
        Would be more interesting if it actually
        played chess. I mated it, it captured my
        queen with its king, I captured its king
        with a pawn, and then it declared a draw.
    
        -- https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11865849
    

And having said that, it's a popular submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11895255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11895255)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11875812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11875812)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11867010](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11867010)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11863160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11863160)

